# Shop Fox w1820



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new saw. Nice looking machine. Nothing like that new toy smell…!


----------



## shopmania (Sep 8, 2009)

beautiful looking saw, wish I had a 50" fence like that! 30 is usually enough, but sometimes not, and I have to drag out the circular saw. SawStop has a contractor 1.75 HP model now about 2300 out the door. drooling! Enjoy your new saw!!


----------



## waldo (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!!! I love this saw! I had to go with a 50", I'm building cabinets that are 42" tall and the others I have built have been 36, makes it much easier. Those SawStops are nice, I just didn't have the bread to get the one I wanted with everything else I "had to have". LOL


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats to you!!!!! Nice tool!!!!1


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've had a freaky affection for ShopFox for a long time. It's nice to see that you're happy with yours. I may introduce their bandsaw to my home soon.


----------

